
Meet the man who walks people for a living (2016) - Overtonwindow
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/14/los-angeles-people-walker-chuck-mccarthy
======
wboewobu
I once paid a guy to walk around the city with me to teach me Spanish. We
would meet for a coffee and from that moment the conversation was entirely in
Spanish, and he would grade the complexity of the lesson according to my
ability. As we walked around I could point at things and ask what they were
and he would explain. I remembered much better than in class because I had
associated the words with the walk.

